# Slow Cooker on the Move?



## Jacques le foot (May 14, 2009)

Hi everyone,
  Can any one tell me if its possible to run a slow cooker (150w)  via an inverter, through the 12v system of our motorhome while we are travelling. I have tried to do it through our little 150w inverter, but it just tripped immediately. Would a larger capacity inverter do the job, if so how large? and please tell me if it might do harm to the electrics. As useful as it would be to have our meal cooked when we get to our destination, I wouldn't want to risk damage, or a fire hazard.

Thanks,

Jackie


----------



## scotsy (May 14, 2009)

seriously?


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 14, 2009)

I do remember someone on the sbmcc using I think a 12v slow cooker whilst on the move, dinner ready on arrival.


----------



## Jacques le foot (May 14, 2009)

Yes Scotsy...'seriously !' why did you think I wouldn't be serious?

Jackie


----------



## 1967bowesj (May 14, 2009)

*slow cooker*

Jacques le foot I can see the benefit, and it should be possible just a tight fitting lid/top needed. As for the inverter it depends on the size of the wattage on the slow cooker we have a very large on in the house which uses 270 watts, my inverter (from argos on special £19.99) rated at 359 continuos 500 max would run it so you should be able to get something rigged up


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 14, 2009)

12 volt shop?


----------



## bob690 (May 15, 2009)

Hi Jackie, You should be fine with a larger inverter. Because the slow cooker is a continuous pull on power, albeit a low one on normal mains electricity, by the way it works, a small inv" would be flogging its guts out all the time. A 500 watt inverter should be able to handle this load ok. I say should, because some of the cheaper inv" on the market could never handle their supposed loads continuously. Make sure its in a well ventilated area to dispose of the heat the inv" will produce, and good cooking...Bob


----------



## scotsy (May 15, 2009)

Jacques le foot said:


> Yes Scotsy...'seriously !' why did you think I wouldn't be serious?
> 
> Jackie



Hi Jackie

I'm new to this malarky but isn't a slow cooker a device for heating up stews etc . I don't even like ANY loose objects lying around in the back when driving so i couldn't get my head around a heavy pot full of hot liquid sitting on a worktop behind me suddenly being 'launched' through the air if anything caused me to brake hard. 

Have i missed the point? 

Where would the slow cooker be sited whilst moving?

Is the slow cooker 'fixed' down?

My apologies if this is normal activity with safety taken into account but it sounds a bit dangerous to me

Why not get a 12volt one anyway (truckers use them)

Ian


----------



## dellwood33 (May 15, 2009)

I was thinking exactly the same thing, but perhaps being new to this as well, I was mising something.


----------



## Chrissy (May 15, 2009)

*Messy ?*

I'm with Scotsy and Dellwood so would be interested to know how you're gonna prevent potential mess of slopping etc.  Even if you didn't ever have to break hard the roads are atrociously potholed


----------



## pokerking (May 15, 2009)

Jacques le foot said:


> Hi everyone,
> Can any one tell me if its possible to run a slow cooker (150w)  via an inverter, through the 12v system of our motorhome while we are travelling. I have tried to do it through our little 150w inverter, but it just tripped immediately. Would a larger capacity inverter do the job, if so how large? and please tell me if it might do harm to the electrics. As useful as it would be to have our meal cooked when we get to our destination, I wouldn't want to risk damage, or a fire hazard.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...



Hi Jackie, I have already posted this last week in a microwave discussion. We have a 1kw inverter and I have fixed it next to the sink. A £16 slow cooker from Tescos fits perfectly in the sink and cooks whilst we are driving. It takes enough for 2 for 2 days and is brill for stews, rice dishes, pasta and my favourite, corned beef hash. 
Layer of onions (1 large)a layer of baked beans (2x16 oz tins), a layer of sliced potato and about 1/2 hour before serving, a layer of grated cheese. I will be watching for you in Portugal, let us know if you are going, cheers, Alan


----------



## pokerking (May 15, 2009)

scotsy said:


> Hi Jackie
> 
> I'm new to this malarky but isn't a slow cooker a device for heating up stews etc . I don't even like ANY loose objects lying around in the back when driving so i couldn't get my head around a heavy pot full of hot liquid sitting on a worktop behind me suddenly being 'launched' through the air if anything caused me to brake hard.
> 
> ...



I refer the honourable member to the answer I gave sometime earlier (I should have been an MP, at least I don't take bungs), cheers, Alan


----------



## SunsetSeeker (May 15, 2009)

*Cook it before you leave*

Hi Jackie,
Take a tip from us.  Cook it before you leave, let it cool and put it in a pan with the lid on.  Gaffer tape works well around the lid to stop it comming off and slopping.  

Re heat on the gas when you arrive.  Works every time.

Cheers

Bill


----------



## pokerking (May 15, 2009)

SunsetSeeker said:


> Hi Jackie,
> Take a tip from us.  Cook it before you leave, let it cool and put it in a pan with the lid on.  Gaffer tape works well around the lid to stop it comming off and slopping.
> 
> Re heat on the gas when you arrive.  Works every time.
> ...




Cooking on the move saves gas/battery?


----------



## Chrissy (May 15, 2009)

*Nice One*



pokerking said:


> Hi Jackie, I have already posted this last week in a microwave discussion. We have a 1kw inverter and I have fixed it next to the sink. A £16 slow cooker from Tescos fits perfectly in the sink and cooks whilst we are driving. It takes enough for 2 for 2 days and is brill for stews, rice dishes, pasta and my favourite, corned beef hash.
> Layer of onions (1 large)a layer of baked beans (2x16 oz tins), a layer of sliced potato and about 1/2 hour before serving, a layer of grated cheese. I will be watching for you in Portugal, let us know if you are going, cheers, Alan



Ahhhhhhh I see, mine is a round sink and an oval slow cooker so would not have come up with that one


----------



## runnach (May 15, 2009)

Chrissy said:


> I'm with Scotsy and Dellwood so would be interested to know how you're gonna prevent potential mess of slopping etc.  Even if you didn't ever have to break hard the roads are atrociously potholed



No idea about slow cookers untill now. However a babies nappy bucket filled with water and a bit of detergent. stick it in the bathroom.Add dirty laundry and the atrociously potholed roads....agitate the wash and save time !! whilst on the move.

Channa


----------



## Chrissy (May 15, 2009)

*V V Good*



channa said:


> No idea about slow cookers untill now. However a babies nappy bucket filled with water and a bit of detergent. stick it in the bathroom.Add dirty laundry and the atrociously potholed roads....agitate the wash and save time !! whilst on the move.
> 
> Channa



lolololololololol  chuckling away to myself


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 15, 2009)

The poster I remember put it in the sink. I do love my slowcooker at home but not sure it's what I'd want when i'm away.
I have also heard of people using small pressure cookers to cook a whole meal quickly.


----------



## jimmnlizz (May 15, 2009)

pokerking said:


> Hi Jackie, I have already posted this last week in a microwave discussion. We have a 1kw inverter and I have fixed it next to the sink. A £16 slow cooker from Tescos fits perfectly in the sink and cooks whilst we are driving. It takes enough for 2 for 2 days and is brill for stews, rice dishes, pasta and my favourite, corned beef hash.
> Layer of onions (1 large)a layer of baked beans (2x16 oz tins), a layer of sliced potato and about 1/2 hour before serving, a layer of grated cheese. I will be watching for you in Portugal, let us know if you are going, cheers, Alan



Hi Allan, not being picky,  but why do they call it   corned beef    hash? 

  JIM!!


----------



## runnach (May 15, 2009)

Chrissy said:


> lolololololololol  chuckling away to myself



Laugh you might !!! and perhaps a blokey thing , but it works..reach ones destination quick rinse Roberts your Mothers bruvver.

Like a whirlpool on four wheels it is 

I have a secret weapon for washing dishes too ....but that is better in the fun and games (drunk and disorderly) section..

but give you a clue I acquired 'it ' in Rothwell 

Channa


----------



## Chrissy (May 16, 2009)

channa said:


> Laugh you might !!! and perhaps a blokey thing , but it works..reach ones destination quick rinse Roberts your Mothers bruvver.
> 
> Like a whirlpool on four wheels it is
> 
> ...



 lololol - I am laughing at the ingenuity of the tip, I think it's brilliant  and would love to read any more you have.

You say Rothwell, which I know you know is the next village to me (cos you do your research ) are you teasing, what could it be


----------



## nichodia (May 16, 2009)

His wife/partner/girlfriend? This could be the start of a new game!


----------



## runnach (May 16, 2009)

nichodia said:


> His wife/partner/girlfriend? This could be the start of a new game!



LOL ....Wife I traded in, no girlfriend ( or boyfriend for that matter !)

Just me and the hound and she is useless at washing up !!!..

I will post a little later on the fun and games section.

Channa.


----------



## pokerking (May 16, 2009)

jimmnlizz said:


> Hi Allan, not being picky,  but why do they call it   corned beef    hash?
> 
> JIM!!



Hi Jim, good question and I don't know, but it tastes great, cheers,


----------



## Fangio (May 16, 2009)

we are considering using our slow cooker via na inverter on a forthcoming tour of Europe.

One thought we had to get around the problem of the spillage is either to jam the slow cooker into the sink, so that if there are any slops they drain away.

The other one was to place it in the passenger door well where the passenger can keep an eye on it should anything untoward happen.  Not the best solution, but the chef feels she does not want to be slaving over a hot stove after a days journey.

I'll let you know the results on our return.


----------



## jimmnlizz (May 16, 2009)

pokerking said:


> Hi Jim, good question and I don't know, but it tastes great, cheers,



Hi Allan,
          I only asked,  as there was no mention of  "corned beef" in the recipe,  that was all!! 

   JIM!!


----------



## pokerking (May 17, 2009)

jimmnlizz said:


> Hi Allan,
> I only asked,  as there was no mention of  "corned beef" in the recipe,  that was all!!
> 
> JIM!!



That was the veggy version I posted,


----------



## Dezi (May 17, 2009)

Hi, My first reaction to reading about slow cookers in motorhomes," was well I ain't seen one". Buut we live and learn and having just returned from the southern motorhome show at Newbury I can confirm that there were small round 12volt slow cookers for sale & road pro have one in the latest catalogue, but using it while on the move, I don't think so.  

Dezi


----------



## pokerking (May 17, 2009)

Dezi said:


> Hi, My first reaction to reading about slow cookers in motorhomes," was well I ain't seen one". Buut we live and learn and having just returned from the southern motorhome show at Newbury I can confirm that there were small round 12volt slow cookers for sale & road pro have one in the latest catalogue, but using it while on the move, I don't think so.
> 
> Dezi



Done it dozens of times no problem and saves lots of gas when wilding. Everyone seems to think that it is going to slop around like the seven seas in a storm. It just doesn't. All vans have shockers on them and the ride is generally smooth. As I have previously stated, we did it through northern Portugal and the roads were rough, one in four gradient with hairy hairpins and we never even wet the inside of the lid, cheers,


----------



## jimmnlizz (May 18, 2009)

pokerking said:


> That was the veggy version I posted,



Hi again Allan,
 I thought that you had forgotten to put it in the recipe!  Now I know better!  Had no idea that something would be called "corned beef hash" if it didn't have corned beef in it.  Many apologies!!  :

   JIM!!


----------



## jimmnlizz (May 18, 2009)

pokerking said:


> That was the veggy version I posted,



Hi again Allan,
 I thought that you had forgotten to put it in the recipe!  Now I know better!  Had no idea that something would be called "corned beef hash" if it didn't have corned beef in it.  Many apologies!!  :

   JIM!!


----------



## Jacques le foot (May 18, 2009)

Thanks one and all for your comments, suggestions and thoughts !! We've been away for the weekend, and was surprised to see so many when we got back.
  Having considered them all...I've now purchased a 12v slow cooker from Road Pro, I will let you know how we get on. I think it will sit on a non-slip mat, in the washingup bowl, in the sink.
  What a treat it will be to have the evening meal virtually ready to eat when we arrive at  our destination. 

Jackie


----------



## ajs (May 18, 2009)

Jacques le foot said:


> What a treat it will be to have the evening meal virtually ready to eat when we arrive at our destination.
> 
> Jackie


 

let me know if the curry is any good... tar 

regards
aj


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 18, 2009)

Small Pressure Cookers - Compare Prices, Seller Ratings, Consumer Reviews and Top Brands.

Here you go some small pressure cookers - well some big ones too.


----------



## scotsy (May 18, 2009)

Jacques le foot said:


> Thanks one and all for your comments, suggestions and thoughts !! We've been away for the weekend, and was surprised to see so many when we got back.
> Having considered them all...I've now purchased a 12v slow cooker from Road Pro, I will let you know how we get on. I think it will sit on a non-slip mat, in the washingup bowl, in the sink.
> What a treat it will be to have the evening meal virtually ready to eat when we arrive at  our destination.
> 
> Jackie



I sincerely hope it is a success for you but i'll have a fiver on the instructions saying something along the lines of "not to be used while the vehicle is in motion". 

no more posts on this thread from me, i'm still gobsmacked that this is an accepted practice in a moving vehicle

Drive safely


----------



## morgz84 (May 18, 2009)

300W Izzy Power Inverter and a bit of gaffa tape should do the trick.   What a lovely idea...


----------



## pokerking (May 19, 2009)

OK Jacki and Jim, I'll come clean. I forgot to include the corned dog in the recipe. So to round of your thread, layer your slow cooker as follows, 1 large onion sliced, one tin of baked beans, one tin 10oz of corned beef, two or three large potatoes sliced, cook for 3+hours and half an hour before eating put on 4-6oz of cheese, grated or sliced, cheers, Alan


----------



## jimmnlizz (May 21, 2009)

Hi Alan, sorry for the delay in replying to your amended recipe!  I will have to try  that one in our slow cooker. 

    JIM!!


----------

